# Cricket is coming home tomorrow!!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

And I hope I'm ready! I'm very excited, but nervous as well. I just hope I have everything I need to bring home a new baby. I'm still trying to decide how to start housetraining this time...I've seen some info about the litter box training, and am tempted to do that, but I'm not sure whether that will be easier first, but then more difficult to deal with when she'll be going outside to potty later. I've always been nervous about taking a new puppy outside until they are fully vaccinated (even in my own yard), but for the tzus, I couldn't stand doing the inside thing for so long, so I sucked it up and took them outside.

All that said, I'm just glad that the waiting is almost over! I'll take some pics tomorrow and post them as soon as I can. I'll be picking her up around noon, and then taking her to the vet at 2:30. If her littermates are still there, I'll try to get pics of them too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How exciting! It is finally time!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! I bet your excitement is thru the roof!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

YEA! WELCOME HOME CRICKETT!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh puppy pictures, I can't wait. Congratulations and good for you heading straight to the vet. Try not to let the feet get on the floor at the vets either - I'm just such a worry wart.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Kim. I'll bet today can't go by fast enough. 
Try and get some sleep tonight. You'll probably be awoken for night time potty breaks for awhile. 
Have fun with Cricket and post photos when you can.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! Cricket's coming home!!! Make sure to take lots of pictures for us!

CONGRATS! :whoo:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Yahooo!! Welcome Cricket!!
We expect full details and pictures!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh...I LOVE that new puppy smell!

Absolutely NOTHING like it! :whoo:

Enjoy, and try not to hug too hard!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah!!! BIG welcome home Cricket! can't wait to see pictures. But being first day with her and all, we will give you a little time to Post!!! let's see, vet 2:30-3:30, Home for an hour! how about pictures tomorrow by 5p? I am not being too pushy am I? just call me a puppy picture pusher!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Can't wait to see pics of you and Cricket! Yay!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL Missy!! That's what I was thinking!  
Can't wait for pictures!  YIPPIE! I think you should just see what the right option is for you and your new little one. I don't know what the "right" advise is for using a puppy pad b.c. then you are teaching cricket it's okay to potty in the house. Even on a pad.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness - IT IS FINALLY HERE!! The day that Cricket comes to her new forever home!! YOu must be so excited. Have a great time and post lots of pics!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, YAY! Can't wait to see pics of her yummy chocolate nose


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, we are all so happy/jealous! Seeing Kona's video this weekend makes me miss puppy yips. Good times ahead - sleepy times, but good times!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am very excited for you. I know what you mean about being scared and all....I have been thinking about when Betzie comes home and all the new adjusting we all will have for awhile.....hope Jillee will not be too upset. I can't wait ti see pics as well!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yippee, more puppy pics! Can't wait to see Cricket.

Megan, you know from all the 2nd Havers that they adjust very well to each other in no time at all. You are going to hav so much fun. We were outside playing ball today - 2 Havs and 2 balls - but they each had to run after the same one. Then Kodi would hide one from me, so I only had one to throw. He is so fresh. :biggrin1: You will have all these fun times too, with 2.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Whoo-hoo, Cricket is coming home!!!! 
I bet you can't wait, but try to get some rest before the new fur baby comes home. I am so excited for you and can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

How Exciting!! :cheer2:
Cant wait to see pictures of the new fur baby.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sitting here waiting for Cricket right along with you. Have a good night. Try to rest up, just in case . . .


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: Cricket! Your mom is eagerly awaiting your arrival. Kim, look forward to seeing Cricket's pictures


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaayy! It's finally come, the time for Cricket to arrive into your home. I'll bet you don't sleep well tonight from the excitement. WE are all excited for you! 

Good luck and can't wait to hear all about her intro into the family.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Finally!!!! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: Time to bring Cricket home!:clap2::whoo:

:becky: CONGRATS! :becky:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Today is the day Kim!!!!
I just can't wait to see the pictures of Cricket.


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Cricket's Homecoming*

How exciting ! Congratulations. Send lots of photos.

Toby's Mom


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just checking for photos. Hope the homcoming is going well


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, stop enjoying your new pup and post pics PLLLEEEAAASEEE!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking to see if there were pictures of the new little one, yet. Welcome home, Cricket!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

CRICKET, COME ON DOWN!!!! We are waiting on your pictures!!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

*She's HOME!*

Whew...it's been a LONG day! Finally got to snap some shots of Cricket, but can't get any of her by herself..she's very fast! She's very sweet, LOVES to be held, and I have no idea how I'm going to sleep tonight...lol.
































Thanks you guys for all of your warm welcomes...I'm so glad I found this place! :whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*OH MY GOSH*someone needs to wipe the chocolate off of her mouth after she fell in the Nutella glass! Can I come and do it??? Pleeeaaase!!! Your son is very gorgeous too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

AWWWWWWW She is just too cute for words! Can I have her?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I cannot stand it!!!! She is just too cute!! If she keeps you up all night, you can send her to me!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Kim, that face is bound to make anyone a goner! It looks like she just adores your son. How sweet.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

OMG, she is absolutely adorable and that smeared chocolate around her mouth is to die for. She and your son seem quite smitten (sp?) with one another. They are both beautiful!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

Congratulations!!!
They are both B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK, so uh...anyone have tips for me for tonight? She is obviously very used to being held....alot. She cries VERY loudly when not being held..and she HATES the crate. I never experienced this before...need some of you vets to help me out


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

I wish you Luck tonight! eace:

That is the only thing I have to offer...it will be hard to hear her crying at night...hopefully it will only last a few days.

I don't do the 'on my bed' thing...so if that is what you want to do...go for it. 

We crated whether they like it or not and if they would cry...I wouldn't turn the lights on...just say it is ok over and over again and maybe a finger or two through the crate to lick or smell to know that she wasn't alone. Though if she was quiet for a couple hours and then started crying..I would take her out to potty. :biggrin1:

Ahh...the memories of a puppy are just like a newborn. Though luckily a puppy learns to sleep through the night a lot faster! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

vets= veterans?

If she hasn't been in a crate, it's going to be rough for a night or two, but if you know that, I think you'll be better prepared to handle it.

I'd recommend that you put her in her crate on your nightstand (or something bed height) on your side of the bed tonight. (If you are married, can you get some ear plugs for your husband?) Take her out to go potty before you go to bed and make sure she eliminates before you put her in her crate. Put her in as you are ready to go to bed. If she fusses in the night, put your fingers through the grate and let her know you are close. If she fusses again, put your fingers in and tell her to shush. If it is the middle of the night and she is persisting, take her outside (NO CUDDLING! No love, no baby talk and no eye contact) and have her go potty. Watch her without making eye contact or giving her any attention. If she doesn't go, take her back to her crate and go to bed and start over. It may be very difficult the first two nights, but it will get easier.

I feel for you! Thankfully, my first two breeders took great care to get their puppies prepared for their new home. This is why I crate train all my puppies when they are young.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys...I'll set up the crate next to my bed and give it a shot. And Kimberly, vets _is_ veterans. You guys all know what you're doing with these little havs...I knew you'd have good advice.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats!! Cricket is awesome!
Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my! Cricket is adorable!! You can send her to me for crate training! It'll only take oh, 12-15 years. :biggrin1:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh that is the sweetest little face. Ummm, I mean what a wretched puppy I really think you should get another and I will be more than willing to take cricket off your hands. Is this working? Even a little? If not I might have to hire the SPSL ound: She really is a doll.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cutie pie! Looks like she has already wrapped all of you around her little paws. It is the beginning of tons of fun and love! Enjoy!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Expect two - three nights of whining and disorientation. Then, miraculously, quiet! Fortunately fur babies learn faster than baby babies. Go with the crate all the way. And work on "shush" if she fusses too much when she doesn't have to go potty. 

Best of luck!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, did you see that face? What unique markings! I love her! I want her too, but I'm sure she's not available anymore, is she? lol

I don't agree with Kimberly. I think it will be very, VERY difficult the first night or two and really, you should consider having her puppysat by someone who's been through it. 

Oh! Moi? Why, SUUUURRRRRE, Kim!!! How kind of you to ask! :biggrin1: I'm grabbing the next flight over there. hehehe 

Don't worry. It will be fine. 'night!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Crickett is a cute little doodle bug! Love her markings! Good luck tonight!:biggrin1:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

She's a very cute puppy! Congratulations and best wishes for a quiet night!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cricket is absolutely a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e!!! That face is so cute! We were fortunate that Tori was crate trained when she came. However, she _was_ in a different place and the 1st night she cried a few times. I would just say "shhhhhhh" each time she whimpered. She quieted right down every time. We also kept a very dim night light on.

We didn't have the "usual set-up" for her. Here's a pic of what her sleeping area is like (the pink vinyl wasn't a choice, it was cheap:biggrin1. It did, and still does, work very well for us. The biggest plus for me was not having to take her out to potty during the night. She'd just get up, walk over to her pad, potty, then go back to her crate.

Good luck tonight!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

WOW, she is really cute. I learned the hard way about putting the crate up at my level. When we brought Brady home, I had the crate in the corner of the room. He had not been in a crate much at his breeders. He fussed and fussed the first few nights. After 2 days, my breeder called to check in and told me to put him next to my bed at my level so I could put a finger in and comfort him. I put him on a card table next to the bed and he slept through the night immediately. So, my advice is to be sure to put her on the night table or somewhere she can see you.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Kim , congrats! Your son & Cricket are precious!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

You've got a lot of great advice already, I just want to wish you good luck tonight. It might prove to be better than you think.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd go with Kim's advice all the way. We were fortunate with Doc...he was crate trained and did a wonderful job right away. Izzy was a little fussier, but not bad and we used the crate on the nightstand method. Doc road home 8 hours in his crate so he was already used to being in it while with me which also helped. Good luck....but STICK WITH IT and don't give in!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am thinking that if Cricket kept you up at night, that you let her come live here!! you can visit any time you want:biggrin1:

I just giggle at her pictures - just too cute!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome home Cricket!! She is so adorable Kim, hope you had a good first night.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome home Cricket!!!!! I am sure you all having a great time. Look forwarding to hearing about your first night. That is the part I dread the most.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Stinking adorable! What a looker.

I didn't get to have Posh as a wee pup, I missed out on some of the baby stuff, but she was crate trained...so that was a major plus!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What a face! She is adorable. I can't wait to hear how that first night went.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi guys. I actually made it in to work today. Cricket is with her "sitter" today. Last night wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. She settled down after a few minutes of whining and barking (man, she's loud!), and only woke up once at about 3. No way could I take her outside to potty because it was storming outside. I took her to a pee pad on the floor, but she only wanted to play, so I put her back in her crate, and it didn't take long at all for her to settle down. 

I was planning to take her to work with me today, but I don't think I would have gotten a thing done! She barks when she's not being held, and I'm trying to not pick her up so that she doesn't learn a bad habit...kind of like training my kids that temper tantrums won't get them what they want. So, hopefully we can make some progress over the weekend. I don't think her sitter will want to put her down for a minute! She's just too cute!

Oh, and on a side note, the breeder called me yesterday afternoon to tell me that one of her females was bred to a champion male in florida, and there's a chocolate irish pied male available! AND she sent a picture...AND he's adorable. I'm going to have to stop myself from looking at puppy pictures for a long time...lol. Five is the limit.:biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats! Cricket is precious!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She is a real cutie! I love the pictures with your son. He's a cutie too!

Congrats!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

More more!!! We want more Cricket pictures!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

I am so glad that Cricket's first night went well, congratulations. 
Now about that irish pied chocolate male, you are going to post his picture, right!!! 
Those of us who can't have any more puppies need all the puppy fix they can get.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

juliav said:


> Kim,
> 
> I am so glad that Cricket's first night went well, congratulations.
> Now about that irish pied chocolate male, you are going to post his picture, right!!!
> Those of us who can't have any more puppies need all the puppy fix they can get.


You must have been reading my mind. ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

Great minds think alike.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We have image hosting sites blocked at work now, but i'll try...










let me know if you guys can see him...all i can see from work is a white box with a red "x" in the middle.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh boy is Cricket cute. Love those dark splashes around the eyes. What fun. Congratulations and the nights will get easier.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh wow Kim Cricket and your son are both gorgeous. Thanks for going through this two weeks ahead of me...I'm learning lots! How old is Cricket?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Kim,

Cricket is SO-SO-SO ADORABLE!! Your son is quite a handsome little boy also...

More pics, please!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

TobyBaby said:


> Oh wow Kim Cricket and your son are both gorgeous. Thanks for going through this two weeks ahead of me...I'm learning lots! How old is Cricket?


She was 9 weeks old yesterday. Forgot to give you guys her stats. She weighs 4.5 lbs. My vet said everything looked great...no parasites, no heart murmur, etc. Oh, and while combing thru her fur yesterday, I noticed one tiny little chocolate spot on her back...you can't even see it without moving her hair around. She also has one on her front paw. She's full of surprises!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

She is just precious. Keep those new puppy posts coming! Toby was 2 lbs 5 oz at 6 weeks. Is that big, small, average? Anybody know?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby both of your human and fur kids are adorable.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kim, isnt it wonderful to find those little surprises? The nice thing is that as she grows, you will find more and more of them!! Each time I cut my guys hair, I find a new color somewhere on them!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

TobyBaby said:


> She is just precious. Keep those new puppy posts coming! Toby was 2 lbs 5 oz at 6 weeks. Is that big, small, average? Anybody know?


That sounds fine to me, but I'm no expert!  Ricky weighed about 3.5 lbs. at 9 weeks and he grew quickly so...

Kim, glad to hear the night went pretty well. She sounds like a girl who knows what she wants. lol You'll have to keep reminding her who's boss. Not easy with a face like that!! Another puppy you say? Availble?? Oh my..... bestill my heart........


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Good Luck with Cricket!*

She is a doll. I love her coloring. The first night or two might be rough but they adjust very quickly. Do you have anything from her littermates, like a blanket?

Toby's Mom - Peggy


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I missed this homecoming. Welcome home, Cricket!!

She is absolutely adorable. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her markings!!!!! I want one just like her. She is like a little panda bear with a mustache. Your son is very cute, too.

Congratulations!
Karen


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Kim, I was hoping to find a link to that chocolate pied boy?! Did I miss it???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim, I can't believe it took me this long to get back and actually see pictures of Cricket-- she is adorable and happy to hear the first night went well. Her pictures warmed my heart. Congrats--- and yes I agree--MORE PICTURES!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations on finally getting Cricket home! It looks like she's really taken with your son. Thay make a great picture~boys and their dogs!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't know how I missed the pictures of your new baby! Cricket is adorable! And your son is a cutie too. Congrats on your furbaby!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

This one's for you Maryam!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Cricket is just adorable- can't wait to see pictures as she grows.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That little one is too stinken cute just want to snatch him up!!!!!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I am so, SO loving those PAWS!

He is a beauty!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

They are both so cute. How did you resist taking them both? I don't know that I could have done it. Maybe, just maybe the easter bunny will drop him off at my house? I would much prefer that to candy!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> This one's for you Maryam!


OMG Kim! That puppy is for ME??? I'm dying here! Who's the breeder please??? I wish I hadn't asked  He's so adorable, now I probably have to fly all over th U.S. and spend our 2nd weeding/Europe travel money. But who cares, puppy love lasts longer, right? Can't believe you got me hoping the Breeder doesn't do any health testing that would help me get over this puppy boy.

If I can't have him, maybe Jocelyn (hartman studio) wants him and since she only lives an hour away I could still get my chocolate puppy fix eace:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Maryam, Pablo NEEDS a brother and that chocolate boy would be perfect! You can go to Europe any old time and all you'll have left is some photos and memories, but you'd have a sweet puppy EVERY DAY. :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Maryam, How could you say no to a face like that? Looks at those white gloves too! Go ahead..make the call! HEE HEE. Let us now when you bring him home. :biggrin1:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh Maryam, I would snatch him up in a sec if HE was a SHE!!!! As it is I am sooooooo tempted, but hubby says no more male dogs and I've had the hardest time convincing him about a third dog, so I better not push my luck!! But a little chocolate irish pied right at St Paddy's day sounds perfect,doesn't it? Let's see, who else near us needs to have him-then we can both visit.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jocelyn, maybe I should have a talk with your DH...

Susan, you are so right! But I think I need that puppy more than Pablo needs a brother. I told DH for this pup I'd be willing to spend another 2 weeks on my knees to figure out when he's peeing, LOL.

I showed my DH the pic and he secretly fell in love. But we REALLY can't afford one now, we have another wedding to pay for in Germany and 2 more of my exams (another $2000). But I said 'would we get him if he were for free?' (theoretical question) and for the first time he said yes. He usually says 'but what about the Vet bills and our little apartment', etc. Darn it, I shouldn't have seen his pic, now I'm going to be sad for a while


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Kim, that little chocolate pied is adorable. But I want more pictures of Cricket.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is too cute.....SSHH don't tell Jillee but the Easter Bunny is coming to our house next Friday to give her a present. Hope she likes it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will post some pics of them together!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

This little chocolate irish pied boy is just adorable.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw........ I just love Crickets colors... What a precious baby. I am so glad he's home now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Kim. An adorable puppy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Maryam just do it- you can find the money later <BG> I think he is adorable with the white puff around the face as well!


----------

